# What can I put in the tank with my blue gourami?



## Renieb83 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a 10 gallon tank with a male blue gourami. After I purchased the tank, I bought the gourami and a red wag platy. The platy died due to wrong temperature so my gourami has been alone in the tank for 2 months. I recently purchased a dalmatian molly and an albino cory catfish. My gourami immediately chased the molly all around and it sought refuge behind the filter. Then it started to bother the catfish. It never left them alone. It even nipped the Molly's tail fin and took a chunk out. I had to move them out of the tank into another one. What would be a good fish to put with my gourami. I know not another male and I don't really want a female either as I would have to keep taking her out after they bred. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Try clicking the shaded name of the gourami in your post. that'll take you to a great profile that'll no doubt list fish you could keep successfully with the Blue Gourami

also, take a look at the tank size requirements for blue gourami. not sure 10 gallons is sufficient space.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shireelf (Aug 19, 2012)

I have found the dwarf male gouramis can become aggressive towards other fish. I would suggest some schooling fish to go with it. I have a power blue dwarf gourami in a 10 gallon tank and I have 11 tetras in the tank with it and have found that they get along well. My gourami will still chase them if they are off by themselves but leaves them alone when they are in the school. The good thing about tetras are there are a lot of different varieties(I have 3 different varieties myself) and they are cheep.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Renieb83 said:


> I have a 10 gallon tank with a male blue gourami. After I purchased the tank, I bought the gourami and a red wag platy. The platy died due to wrong temperature so my gourami has been alone in the tank for 2 months. I recently purchased a dalmatian molly and an albino cory catfish. My gourami immediately chased the molly all around and it sought refuge behind the filter. Then it started to bother the catfish. It never left them alone. It even nipped the Molly's tail fin and took a chunk out. I had to move them out of the tank into another one. What would be a good fish to put with my gourami. I know not another male and I don't really want a female either as I would have to keep taking her out after they bred. Suggestions anyone?


Welcome to the forum

A blue gourami could be one of a couple species of fish - a dwarf gourami and a 3 spot gourami. Both come in a blue color morph. The dwarf gourami could be kept in a 10 gallon tank, though it's really a bit small. However, a 3 spot gourami is not appropriate for a 10 gallon.

Do you know which species you have?


----------

